# Does anyone have a myford ml7 half nut handy?



## Water-Mark (18 Mar 2016)

Hi, if anybody has a myford ml7 half nut lying around I'd appreciate some measurements of it.

It should (hopefully) be a left hand 5/8 x 12 tpi but what i really need to know is the dovetail width and height as well as the centre height from the back of the dovetail.

I'm hoping one might fit or be persuaded to fit a different machine.

Thanks


----------



## DTR (18 Mar 2016)

If no-one gets back to you by the weekend, I'll take a look at mine


----------



## Water-Mark (18 Mar 2016)

That would be great thanks.


----------



## DTR (22 Mar 2016)

Can you bear with me another day or two? I thought I could just drop the half nut out, but it turns out there's not enough clearance between the bed and the apron. To get the half nut out I need to drop the apron right off....


----------



## Water-Mark (22 Mar 2016)

I'm not in any rush.
Please don't take apart a set up machine, i was hoping someone might have a spare in a drawer somewhere.

Many thanks


----------



## Rorschach (22 Mar 2016)

I thought I was going to be able to help but I have a super 7 and while most parts are the same on later ML7 and super 7's, if your leadscrew is 5/8 then it is an earlier model so they won't be the same. Sorry.


----------

